# SLIDER UNIT



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know whether these are available anywhere? They are/were from LGB (I think) and I've had a few for many years. I run a number of Bachmann 0-4-0 locos and find that when running slowly they sometimes have a problem getting through switches. It's always a good idea to use sliders on any small loco so you don't have to worry about the carbon buildup on the wheels.

I discovered that I can cut a small section out of the sides of the pan on a Bachmann 0-4-0 between the wheels and fit the unit snuggly into it. The unit will sit on the floor of the pan. Then I cut away just enough of the side panels to keep the unit in place. I soldered wires to the brass tabs inside the unit.


So, back to the question of where I might find a couple more of these units. Anybody know of any source?


----------



## MrDCC (Dec 27, 2007)

Bob - 

Looks as if we are pursuing the same goal from separate directions. Greg Elmassian sent me to your thread. You can see what has been discussed on my thread: http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/topic/aff/34/aft/118991/Default.aspx 

Hopefully, we can both find our solutions. 

Bruce Petrarca


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Bob, 
Those are from an LGB 2019 (Mogul). Get in touch with Bridgemasters (or I will if you want), they should have them in their spare parts bins. 
Don


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob.......... You've got mail...


----------



## MrDCC (Dec 27, 2007)

I've contacted my Walthers (current LGB importer) rep and given him the link to this thread with the fine photo. 

I'll let you all know what I find out. 

Bruce


----------



## MrDCC (Dec 27, 2007)

The response from the Sales Rep at Walthers: 

"I do not think that these are currently available as a part to purchase. As time goes on, and Marklin's staffing gets better, there should be a wider variety of parts available. I'm going to send this to my LGB guy and see if he has anything to say about it."


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Axel at Train-Li has a line on a great number of LGB parts.


----------



## MrDCC (Dec 27, 2007)

Word from Walthers: 

"I talked to some people here, and that part is not available for purchase right now. We are supposed to be getting an updated list of LGB parts we will be carrying in late April, early May, but we have no idea what will be made available to us until that time. If you need that part quickly, you may want to seek an alternate source for the time being." 

Has anybody found an alternate source?


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

The response from the LGB people is interesting. I can't imagine them reproducing a part like that. It isn't something that is likely to wear out. The sliders are the standard type but it's the block that they are mounted in that is unusual. If the early mogul had them it's possible that newer versions had or will have the units integrated into the frame. 

Thanks for the interest, guys. I hope the mention of them will prove useful to other bashers.


----------



## MrDCC (Dec 27, 2007)

Axel eMailed me that they have the sliders, but not the housing.


----------

